# Spices etc in Honey



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

This may not be exactly what you are looking for...
I don't have the link to the FDA rules, but if you add anything, regardless of the amount, to honey, then you can no longer call it honey. It becomes a HONEY PRODUCT. The labeling must include a list of ingredients, and the name can not mislead the public in to thinking it is pure honey. Something like "Chocolate flavored Honey", but can not be "Chocolate Honey".

The rules go into great details on how to label the product, where on the label the name of the product, ingredient list, the manufacturer, size, etc.

Google FDA food labeling guide. There are sections specific to honey.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

This is helpful, thanks. I am concerned about the legality of selling it, too. You know: we can sell all we want to the end consumer without any special regulation. If I add a spice, do I need a certified facility and/or permit? This may be covered on a state level.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I know in some states that if you add anything to honey you have to process it in a commecial type health department inspected kitchen. I wish I could remember the state that I saw the rules in cause I would post a link but can only say that I know I read it recently.
Cheers
gww


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A BIG factor is state law and Every one is different.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Very strict here in Pa , we can't add anything to it without a food license , we can't even sell pure honey off site without a inspection and license


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I've reached out to some folks here in Georgia. If I find out anything conclusive, I'll post it.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

IL honey house inspection rules are very specific about honey being in an unaltered state to fall outside the department's "inspection/regulation" jurisdiction.


(c) If a producer is engaged in the sale of honey that is 
left in the comb or removed from the comb in an unadulterated 
condition at a local market and packs or sells less than 500 
gallons of honey produced in this State per year, then the 
Department may not regulate or inspect the producer's honey 
house.


----------

